# Textbearbeitung in Corel Photopaint 10 führt zu Rechnerabsturz!



## cflachmann (25. Juli 2004)

Hallo !

Ich habe Corel 10 auf meinem neuem Rechner  (AMD Barton 2500+) installiert, nachdem ich es auf meinem alten Rechner, auf dem es einwandfrei lief, deinstalliert habe. 

Dabei (bei der Installation) habe ich versehentlich das Englische Wörterbuch eingestellt.  

Wenn ich das Hilfsmittel Texteingabe verwende und dabei links oben einen Font auswählen  will, stürzt der Rechner regelmäßig ab, und zwar so, daß auch STRG+ALT+ENTF nichts mehr nützt! Ich muß den Rechner manuell aus- und wieder einschalten.

Ich habe dann das gesamte Paket wieder deinstalliert und anschließend neu installiert. Natürlich habe ich dabei darauf geachtet, daß ich das richtige Wörterbuch installiere. Der Fehler besteht jedoch immer noch.

Ich hab das Internet schon nach einer Lösung durchsucht, aber leider nichts gefunden. Kann mir jemand helfen? Steht Corel vielleicht mit irgendwelchen Fonts auf meinem Rechner auf Kriegsfuß ?

Schöne Grüße und besten Dank im voraus!

Christian


----------



## thoru (25. Juli 2004)

Moin...

wie wäre es mit einem Update
KLICK 

cu
thoru


----------



## cflachmann (25. Juli 2004)

Hallo thoru!

Vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Hilfe. Ich habe die Service Packs 1 und 2 von der von Dir verlinkten Seite downgeloaded und installiert. Leider tritt das Problem immer noch auf:

Immer wenn ich eine neue Schriftart auswählen möchte und das dropdown Menü öffne, stürzt der Rechner spätestens nach 5 Sekunden ab.   

Ansonsten läuft der Rechner - wenns sein muß eine ganze Woche - stablil. Ich nutze Windows 2000 Pro.

Grüße Christian


----------



## thoru (25. Juli 2004)

....schau doch mal hier vorbei http://www.dtp-praxis.de
hier findest du unter Tips&Tricks Technische
Dokumente zu Corel Draw. Vielleicht hilft dir das
weiter. Sonst fällt mir nur ein bei Corel direkt mal
anzufragen ob es eine Lösung für dein Problem gibt.


cu
thoru


----------

